# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  WHAT happened to Vahaduo?

## Alpakut

can anybody explain this impossible thing? this actually happened to all G25 samples. I think he changed the polarization. But for what reason?

----------


## Pax Augusta

Vahaduo can also be used with datasheets of other calculators, have you tried to check if it affects all of them or only the G25?

----------


## Alpakut

> Vahaduo can also be used with datasheets of other calculators, have you tried to check if it affects all of them or only the G25?


It's not depending on people who want to use G25, but from the one who controlls the polarization methods. All samples on vahaduo lost half of it's ancestry values, this is near to impossible. This happens for the first time and I hope it's just a temporary maintencance action. I just wondered, because currently Vahaduo's calculators are useless. All calculations give wrong unbalanced values.

Do you know any alternatives sites?

----------


## Alpakut

> Vahaduo can also be used with datasheets of other calculators, have you tried to check if it affects all of them or only the G25?


Another example: the results are impossible. Serbians 100% Mongoloid? Swiss_German 60% East Asian?

----------


## torzio

> Another example: the results are impossible. Serbians 100% Mongoloid? Swiss_German 60% East Asian?



which test did you use.....i will run it and see

----------


## Alpakut

> which test did you use.....i will run it and see


I used the standard calculator:
http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25modern-averages.htm



```
SOURCE:
Baltic_LTU_Meso,0.134311,0.108662,0.181395,0.186695,0.136949,0.061077,0.010575,0.034383,0.071174,-0.007472,-0.013153,-0.016935,0.029286,0.000138,0.039495,0.060063,0.005215,0.001267,-0.00352,0.048523,0.072248,0.013231,-0.036235,-0.136525,0.012574
RUS_Fatyanovo_BA,0.1179207,0.1158718,0.0529854,0.0746776,0.0144027,0.0269966,0.0036425,0.0030692,-0.0162597,-0.0250941,-0.0011692,0.0027277,-0.0068384,-0.0168312,0.022326,0.0138291,0.0046938,-0.0013429,0.0001507,0.0058778,0.0029698,0.0024237,0.0002466,0.0070731,-0.0054606
UKR_Globular_Amphora,0.1229287,0.1689163,0.0605907,-0.0204567,0.0829897,-0.014967,-0.00188,0.003538,0.052017,0.0724693,-0.0002707,0.0051953,-0.0175917,-0.001468,-0.0099073,-0.0019007,0.0051283,0.0057433,0.0051537,-0.0046273,0.0087343,0.0048227,-0.0170493,-0.0229753,0.003233
Nganassan,0.00419,-0.04004,0.04131,0.00074,-0.05181,-0.03163,0.01213,0.01878,0.0152,0.00705,0.06334,0.00628,-0.00274,-0.01901,-0.01619,-0.0093,-0.00084,0.01059,0.02135,-0.00068,0.03457,-0.00962,0.02727,0.00033,0.01132
```

You can choose any modern European population you want, you will always get impossible values. A few weeks ago vahaduo was normal, now it's going crazy. I think Lukasz changed the polarization. I just want to know for what reason, and for how long.

----------


## torzio

> I used the standard calculator:
> http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25modern-averages.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> SOURCE:
> Baltic_LTU_Meso,0.134311,0.108662,0.181395,0.186695,0.136949,0.061077,0.010575,0.034383,0.071174,-0.007472,-0.013153,-0.016935,0.029286,0.000138,0.039495,0.060063,0.005215,0.001267,-0.00352,0.048523,0.072248,0.013231,-0.036235,-0.136525,0.012574
> RUS_Fatyanovo_BA,0.1179207,0.1158718,0.0529854,0.0746776,0.0144027,0.0269966,0.0036425,0.0030692,-0.0162597,-0.0250941,-0.0011692,0.0027277,-0.0068384,-0.0168312,0.022326,0.0138291,0.0046938,-0.0013429,0.0001507,0.0058778,0.0029698,0.0024237,0.0002466,0.0070731,-0.0054606
> ...



it works for me




it is for your UNscaled results and not your Scaled results

this is the default site
http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/

----------


## Jovialis

> It's not depending on people who want to use G25, *but from the one who controlls the polarization methods*. All samples on vahaduo lost half of it's ancestry values, this is near to impossible. This happens for the first time and I hope it's just a temporary maintencance action. I just wondered, because currently Vahaduo's calculators are useless. All calculations give wrong unbalanced values.
> 
> Do you know any alternatives sites?



I've never heard of "polarization methods", it is just taking values, and counting them per separation of comma. It is an algorithm, humans are not controlling it.


You could actually take any set of values and run it, as long as the number of separations by comma values being analyzed are consistently the same amount in the source tab, as it is in the target tab. You can literally take that information from another calculator and run in on the page of another calculator; links to the spread sheets are merely to store the information.


Maybe someone just uploaded a faulty G25 spreadsheet when they were trying to update it. Idk, I never use it, but the concept is the same.


The Dodecad calculators seem to be fine, and unchanged in terms of accuracy since I started using that website

----------


## Lukas

> I used the standard calculator:
> http://g25vahaduo.genetics.ovh/G25modern-averages.htm


I just checked my results which I know very well and looks the same as ususal.
You probably used scaled coords in unscaled calc or vice-versa. 

Sometimes coords floating on forums are without designation "scaled".

----------


## Alpakut

> I just checked my results which I know very well and looks the same as ususal.
> You probably used scaled coords in unscaled calc or vice-versa. 
> 
> Sometimes coords floating on forums are without designation "scaled".


Hi, Lukas. Thanks for your answer. I realized that I used the wrong page. Thanks!

----------


## Alpakut

> I just checked my results which I know very well and looks the same as ususal.
> You probably used scaled coords in unscaled calc or vice-versa. 
> 
> Sometimes coords floating on forums are without designation "scaled".


How do you explain this?
I am confused. Normally scaled average samples should be the same. Did you use a different compiler? What happened?
https://i.imgur.com/By3UEoQ.png
lukas.jpg

----------

